
New Israeli tank features Xbox controllers, AI honed by ‘StarCraft II’ & ‘Doom’ - Cryptid
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/07/28/new-israeli-tank-features-xbox-controllers-ai-honed-by-starcraft-ii-doom/
======
onyva
What a desperate click bait. Considering Israel’s groundless ever (self)
perpetuating myth of technological sophistication is crumbling before our
eyes, if you watch the news. I guess sticking an Xbox controller into anything
should make it cool and headline worthy.

Most Israelis that care about Israel are now realizing Ben Gurion was a
fascist bustard who’s best friend was a eugenist (Arthur Rupin); The kibbutzs
myth of self sufficiency was based on the employment of underaged Israelis,
both jews and non Jews; “startup nation”’s IT infrastructure is horribly dated
compared to anywhere in Western Europe; IDF has been busy training generations
of Israelis to disregard human live and ignore the crimes the government is
carrying in the occupied territories and Palestine; and to make it really bad,
1.5 Russian economical migrants imported to change its demographics turned
Israel into a developing country plagued with corruption at every level.

